# Good deal gt performer frame?



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Is this frame really worth 120?https://boulder.craigslist.org/bik/d/boulder-86-gt-pro-performer-frame/6799525971.html


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 2, 2019)

No. Its worth more then that. (serious)


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow. Cool. Even with the spray paint looking paint job? How would you tell true gt performer? Gt logo on back fork and nub behind the seat post?


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 2, 2019)

Actually now that I look at it closely, I'm not so sure its a performer. The drop outs look different, as does the down tube of the frame. 
If it is legit though, its worth more then that even in that condition. Not like crazy more, but about double. But getting all the correct part for it will be an expensive venture.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Oh this is why. Same year same bike same kneck of the woods.  800 bucks and probably worth every penny. Someone sometime did the black bike a serious injustice.  https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/pinecliffe-gt-performer-1986-lavender/6806495052.html.   If i did get the black one im sure you could rack up some serious dough making it close to right.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

I do see what you mean about the downtube.  For 84 through 89 at least the tube does not kick in that far before dropping.  I found this on bmx museum re the drop outs '' Taiwan(DS6) 86 models always have 4 holes.  Japanese (G5/6) 85/6 models always have three holes. US made 84 models always have three holes.  85-86 US models always have four holes.  87(DS6/7)model Perfomers always have four holes.'' kinda looks like 3 holes in the drop outs but also kina fuzzy in the pic.  Thanks for responding to my thread.


----------

